
OpenWrt Wants You - tapper
Like any open source project, OpenWrt thrives on the efforts of its users and developers. 
◾ 
If you want to develop the software, please refer to our Developer Guide to learn how to get the source code, build it, and contribute your changes back to the project.
◾ 
If you&#x27;re not a developer, you can still help. The documentation can always be improved (even if it&#x27;s to verify that the instructions match your experience), or you can help other community members with questions. Don’t hesitate to Register yourself in the wiki, or join our mailing list and IRC channels to get in touch.
======
tapper
mailing list [https://lists.openwrt.org/mailman/listinfo/openwrt-
devel](https://lists.openwrt.org/mailman/listinfo/openwrt-devel) IRC channels
[https://openwrt.org/contact#irc_channels](https://openwrt.org/contact#irc_channels)
Developer Guide [https://openwrt.org/docs/guide-developer/source-
code/start](https://openwrt.org/docs/guide-developer/source-code/start)
OpenWrt Forum [https://forum.openwrt.org/](https://forum.openwrt.org/)

------
tapper
OpenWrt help on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/openwrth?lang=en](https://twitter.com/openwrth?lang=en)

------
tapper
Communication within the OpenWrt Project:
[https://openwrt.org/contact](https://openwrt.org/contact)

